# E36 M3 Model years



## Creature (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi. I'm new to this board so forgive my ignorance. Looking at different modifications available for the E36 M3, I've noticed a huge disparity in what those mods will do for your car due to model year.  I know that BMW went from OBD-I to OBD-II somewhere around MY 96, is that the reason? Does the OBD-II software pretty much kill any real performance gains from Cams, software, intake? :dunno: And that being said, for the newer E36 M3's, what are the most effective ENGINE mods?

Thank you.

Creature


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

MY96 cars and later are OBD II> The reason, because the EPA siad they had to do it.

Yes, OBD II cars do not respond as well to bolt on mods, but the full treatment (Jim C cam kit) does about the same for the OBD II as it does for OBD I. The difference is the OBD I cars get most of the gain without the cams. WIth OBD II the cams are essential to get the full 50 HP gain.


----------

